# to smg or not to smg?



## Douge (Oct 22, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Now don't take this the wrong way...
> 
> There are three types of people who buy SMG-II M3s. Track junkies who knows that the only place SMG-II is superior to a regular 6 speed, shift-it-yourself manual transmission is on a track. And I don't mean the straight kind, I mean the ones that has turns. Then there's the "gotta have the latest and greatest technology" types, who doesn't really care that the SMG-II is better or worse than the clutch'ed manual. Finally, there are the poseurs that either don't know how to drive a stick properly or too lazy to learn, but still must have the "ultimate ///Marketing machine" of the ultimate driving machine lineup...Since BMW no longer offers an Automatic on the E46 M3, the SMG-II is the only E46 M3 they get to drive.
> 
> Ask yourself which one group you belong to. If it's the first two, you'll be happy with it. If it's the later...Don't bother. Get the 6 speed or a 330iZHP auto (which is now available), you'll be happier with that.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Douge said:


> So if you are rolling to a stop can you select neutral while the car is in motion and then select first or do you have to settle for the car being in 2nd until it stops or settle for less than seamless downshift?????
> 
> By the way Hans...Dieter, if I'm timing the light change and want to shift down to first to get a hard launch from a slow roll...does the system make a smooth downshift?
> 
> So many scenarios, I know I love to use the steptronic on regular BMW's and think it is the best manumatic available. I think I would be very pleased with the SMGII in 98% of situations and truthfully I blow shifts on a somewhat regular basis in my Nissan when I'm floggin it so bring on the machines.


You do have to think and plan what gear to be in. If you stop, or nearly stop, it will go into first. The transmission is still synchromesh, so you can tell the computer to put it in first while you are still rolling and there won't be any harm.

SMGII is not steptronic. Steptronic is an automatic transmission with a torque converter, not really a manual at all.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

I believe that US launch Control is 1,800, at least mine is!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

HACK,
Not that i want to Quible, but for me, after 35+ years of shifting, and with badly damaged legs, I find it very dificult to press the clutch in some days... so I went SMG to still enjoy the Manual Tranny and not have to resort to the mercedes school of auto everything way of thinking!

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Leo (Apr 23, 2003)

Jeeezzz, this thread is making my hair stand up   

M3guyCA:

If you only want to do 0-60 races then go with the manual or better yet get an american muscle car  

If you want to win on the track get SMG :thumbup: 

and if you still don't know what you want then you might want to check out my web site :bigpimp:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Leo said:


> you might want to check out my web site :bigpimp:


damn, looks like u've got some pretty expensive hobbies! :thumbup:

--Andrew


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

1) You can select 1st at any time when the revs allow it. Funny, that people seem to complain about having to think about what gear they are in and what they want to be in, when you HAVE to do that in a 6 speed. 

Basically understand that the only reason teh SMG downshifts by itself at all, is to avoid some idiot stomping on the accelerator inn 6th at 5 MPH and getting quickly in serious detonation, and holes in the pistons. If you prefer to manage your own gears, go ahead.

Also teh S54 has enough torque to drive away from a dead stop in 2nd. A1 mode does this.

Also, I agree there are those who like manuals, but have knees that can't take commuting.

And why would you say that the only place the SMG II is better is on th track? On the street it has advantages also. Cruising in 6th, if I have to pass to avoid being trapped, it is MUCH easier to tap teh paddle twice while looknig for my opening, than having to have to do a nice downshift on a manual.


----------



## modeleromy (Oct 26, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Now don't take this the wrong way...
> 
> There are three types of people who buy SMG-II M3s. Track junkies who knows that the only place SMG-II is superior to a regular 6 speed, shift-it-yourself manual transmission is on a track. And I don't mean the straight kind, I mean the ones that has turns. Then there's the "gotta have the latest and greatest technology" types, who doesn't really care that the SMG-II is better or worse than the clutch'ed manual. Finally, there are the poseurs that either don't know how to drive a stick properly or too lazy to learn, but still must have the "ultimate ///Marketing machine" of the ultimate driving machine lineup...Since BMW no longer offers an Automatic on the E46 M3, the SMG-II is the only E46 M3 they get to drive.
> 
> Ask yourself which one group you belong to. If it's the first two, you'll be happy with it. If it's the later...Don't bother. Get the 6 speed or a 330iZHP auto (which is now available), you'll be happier with that.


There is a fourth group. The ones that want the best compromise between and auto tranny and manual one. I am falling into this cathegory, as I used only manual transmisions so far, but sometimes I would like to have an auto without being penalized by the torque converter at all times.


----------



## Leo (Apr 23, 2003)

ayn said:


> damn, looks like u've got some pretty expensive hobbies! :thumbup:
> 
> --Andrew


Yep, good thing thats all miniature stuff or else I'd be broke long ago 

But it all flies and keeps me busy :bigpimp:

Well, except for me baby.. thee M. That gives me pleasure :eeps:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

On a related note, apparently the Modes for SMGII have changed from being labeled "A" and "S" to "D" and "S"

Neutral has changed from "0" to "N"

:dunno:


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

Electronics vs. shifter linkage. Which is more likely to fail? Hmmm...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

A couple of things.

SMG doesn't downshift to 1st until you almost stop. You can select 1st at any time that the RPM will be "legal". But in A1 mode the cars never uses 1st, it starts from a dead stop in 2nd.

SMG only automatically downshifts to keep you from mashing the throttle at 10 MPH in 5th and doing engine damage.

You can always control the gear you want to be in, just like any manual.

As for rev matching, under hard braking it rev matches perfectly. Except, for me, sometimes 3rd to 2nd for some reason. But, with just a touch of throttle (heel and toe) at any speed or braking, it rev matches wonderfully, even into 2nd and 1st.


----------

